# Reel Addiction Charters Amberjack/Grouper trip 8/3



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

I have 2-3 spots open for an Jack/Grouper trip on Fri. 8/3 for a 10hr trip. If interested message me or call/text 850-768-2327...Thanks Mick


----------



## Reid04 (Jul 25, 2012)

How much per person?


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

10hr trip 6 people $1100 plus deck tip...


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

Running out of Bayside Marina in Panama City....


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks guys....spots filled. Will try to do another walk-on next Sunday 8/12 if anyones interested message or call/text. Thanks Capt. Mick


----------



## FishStalker (Jul 7, 2013)

Do you have anything coming up for the end of August?


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

Yes I still have a few days available the last 2 weeks of August....


----------

